# if music could represent your army....



## nightbringer2008 (Mar 12, 2008)

what song do you think would best represent your army?
put it down as 
Song:<insert song title here>
Artist:<insert band name/artist name here>


for my army of necrons (aka: Emmisaries of the Nightbringer) i would go with song: Go Into The Water
Artist: Dethklok


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

song: I Am The Thorn
Artist: Cradle of filth
This is for my Dark eldar army.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Song: The Horst Wessel Marching Song
Artist: ?? the SS Band I suppose
This is for my racially pure Ubernazis, sorry I mean Ultramarines

Song: Kill the Humans
Artist: I've forgotten
This is for my Orks

Song: A Love Like Blood
Artist: Killing Joke
This is for my Blood Angels (loyalist or renegade, I care not)


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Song: Ten Thousand Fists
Artist: Disturbed

Any Pre-heresy army

-Dirge


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 17, 2007)

Song: Can't stop the Rock
Artist: Apollo 440
Army: Tau...Once they get rolling, there's no stopping them

Song: Ready to die
Artist: Andrew WK
Army: Any of my Chaos forces...Cause it fits them so well


----------



## walnuts666 (Aug 27, 2007)

Reign in Blood SLAYER


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Iced Earth Wolf






Space Wolfs^

Monkey Magic






Eldar


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Song: Points of Authority (not the stupid remix!)
Artist: Linkin Park
Army: Eldar

"YOU LIVE WHAT YOU'VE LEARNED!"

as for my friend's nids, this is all I can think about when I see them coming at me...
Song: Surface of the Sun (Theme from Sunshine 2007)
Artist: John Murphy

http://profile.imeem.com/duzbiK/music/4pyk5r8X/john_murphy_the_surface_of_the_sun/

Dramatic escalating music as his endless guants trample my guardians...


----------



## Rayler Tall (Feb 19, 2008)

Song: Mein Teil
Artits: Rammstien
Army: Renagad Space Marines the Nova Dragons


----------



## Jerico Salem (Mar 6, 2008)

Song: Behind closed doors
Artist: Rise Against
this is for my Cathchanas who never seem to run no matter what the odds


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Becoming the Bull

Atreyu

or

Her Portrait in Black

Atreyu


Army: Blood Ravens


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Let the bodies hit the floor
Drowning pool

Now if i could only get those noise marines painted.


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

Just to let you guys know a thread like this is already open in the Off-topic section.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=6566

@Desolatemm the Points of Authority remix kicks much ass. I would even say that it is better than the original.:so_happy:


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Song:In too deep 
Artist Sum 41
Army: Grey knights as they can sometimes get swamped by daemons


----------



## Lucus009 (Mar 19, 2008)

Highway to Hell


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

Song:Lilium (Saint version)
Artist : i have no idea actually :/
Army: Witch Hunters (Sisters of Battle)






Translation:
The mouth of the righteous man will consider wisdom, 
And his tongue will speak judgment. 
Blessed is the man who endures temptation, 
For after he has been tried, 
He shall receive the crown of life. 
Oh Lord, fountain of goodness 
Oh Lord, Fire Divine, have mercy! 
Oh, How Holy! How Serene! 
How Kind! How Pleasant! 
The maiden is believed to be. 
Oh, How Holy! How Serene! 
How Kind! How Pleasant! 
Oh lily of chastity.​


----------



## Maxwell256 (Mar 15, 2008)

Imperial Guard
another brick in the wall
Pink Floyd


----------



## thegreenronin (Mar 25, 2008)

Army: Sisters of Battle
Hatebreeders(cover)
The Ms. Fits


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Song: The Chosen Ones
Artist: Dream Evil

This is the song that sums up Space Marines for me. It's pretty much an accurate description of them and the killing for honor is pretty much how the Ultramarines operate (I am aware they also kill for survival & the emperor ofc).


----------



## Lolthirster (May 30, 2008)

Song: YMCA
Artist: Village People


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

For my Tau I think it would be 
Song:Hammerhead
Artist: The Offspring.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

for both chaos armys it would be
song:down with the sickness
artist:disturbed

or the 300 soundtrack:victory:


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Song:Smooth Criminal
Artist: Alien ant farm

AND

Song: Fury of the Storm
Artist: Dragonforce

AND

Song: Faint
Artist: Linkin Park

All that mix is for my Iron Warriors army


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

nightbringer2008 said:


> what song do you think would best represent your army?
> put it down as
> Song:<insert song title here>
> Artist:<insert band name/artist name here>
> ...


Awesome song.

My army, is Deathwing/Ravenwing. 

Song: Thunderhorse
Artist: Dethklok

I can just picture my bikers storming up the field all alone, rocking out to Thunderhorse, and when they reach their targets, they click the button on their teleport homers, and *BLOOP* 5 terminator squads appear. They open fire with stormbolters, and liquify their enemies with a hail of lead.


----------



## Franki (May 7, 2008)

Army- Chaos Marines
Song- Hit the Floor
Artist- Linkin park


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

IG Drop Troops'd have to be Jump In the Fire -- Metallica.

Good Chaos song, too.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

vampires-Rob Zombie - Dragula
necrons-master of puppets- metallica
Black templar-Revolution Deathsquad by Dragonforce


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

For my old black templar army.

Song: Back in Black
Band: ACDC


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

For my marines 
Song: The 1812 overture 
Artist: Tchaikovsky (Spelling?)

Or alternatively
Songsychosocial
Artist:Slipknot 

For my orks.
Song:Better get ready to die
Artist Andrew WK

OR

Song: Fire Cross
Artist: No freakin idea


----------



## World Eater (Aug 31, 2008)

Hail,

song: Klendathu Drop
artist: Basil Poledouris (from the Starship troopers soundtrack)
Space Marines

song: Mob rules
artist: Black Sabbath/Heaven & Hell
Orks

Song: World-Eater
Artist: Bolt Thrower
C'mon now, World Eaters

Song(s): Through the Eye of Terror/ Realm of Chaos
Artist: Bolt Thrower
All Chaos Legions and Daemons

Song(s): Eternal War/ Dark Millenium
Artist: Bolt Thrower
Warhammer 40,000 in general

As you can see Bolt Thrower was heavily influenced by GW, and their earlier albums also featured artwork form early GW products, to the point it was rumoured that the band was licenced from GW(false).

BFTBG!!

World Eater


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

For the Mighty Orks of Waaaagh! Gobsmash-
Songrink and Fight
Artist: Shootin' Pains


For the Space Marines of the Swordsworn-
Song: Angel on My Shoulder
Artist: Popa Chubby

For the Imperial Guard of the Combined Brigade-
Song: The Mob Goes Wild (particularly the chorus)
Artist: Clutch






For the Tyranids of Hive Fleet Garangtua-
Song: Superbeast
Artist: Rob Zombie

For the Traitor Renegades Known as the Blades of Midnight-
Song: Space Lord
Artist: Monster Magnet


And, from the Fantasy End of things-

The "Bretonnian" Army of Graf Spee-
Song: What is Eternal
Artist: Trans-Siberian Orchestra

The Sons of Zaltec (Lizardmen)
Song: Roar!
Artist: Michael Giacchino


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Song: Bang Bang
Artist: Ramstein
Army: Iron Warriors


Song: Lifestyles of the Rich and the Famous (love the beat)
Artist: Good Charlotte
Army: Imperial Gaurd


----------



## ironhammer (Aug 14, 2008)

for my rouge thousand sons (hellknights)
Song: O fortuna
Artist: it's classical lots of people have done this song

Seems to personify their nature, slow and menecing on the approach, but when in range, they get really aggressive.


----------



## vorbis (Nov 20, 2007)

for my nids and i cant believe anyone else hasnt suggested this already

Song(s): monster mash
Artist: Bobby "Boris" Pickett and the Crypt Kickers


----------



## shammus_the_scout (Apr 19, 2008)

For the 62nd Issusain Expeditionary Forces (Imperial Guard)...
Song: The Immigrant Song
Artist: Led Zeppelin

For 23rd Northron Rangers (also Imperial Guard, using "Canadian" Shock Troops)
Song: Oh Canada
Artist: whoever


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Traditional battle hymn of the 42nd Cadian Rifles...

Song-The Spicy McHaggis Jig 
Artist-Dropkick Murphys 

Played by the regimental piper, preferably with the entire regiment assembled, which then begins the charge, bringing the Emperor's wrath to the enemies of humanity...and sounding badass at the same time! 







For my Storm Guard space marines...two possibilities, I guess. 

Song-Through the Fire and the Flames
Artist-Dragonforce 
-or-
Song-Thunderhorse
Artist-Dethklok 

And finally, for my future Inquisitorial force...

Song-Requiem 
Artist-Mozart 

'Cause it's classically badass!! 

:drinks:


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

55th |Cadian & my Homberew Marines it would have to be - Left Behind by SlipKnot OR In The End by Linkin Park


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Dark Eldar
Song: Im So Sick
Artist: Flyleaf

Space Marines
Song: No Way Out
Artist: Dope

Chaos (Beserker army)
Song: God Bless
Artist: Combichrist


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

when my imperial guard lose 
another one bites the dust
queen 





but when they are winning
smoke em if you got 'em
park way drive 




grey knights
indestructable
disturbed 



 
space marines salamanders
the weapon they fear
heaven shall fall 




dark eldar
the price of beauty
suicide silence 




thats all i got


----------



## Skambankt (May 28, 2008)

Name: Killing in the name of!
Artist: Rage against the machine
Chapter: Scythes of the Emperor


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

For My Tyranids
(sic) - Slipknot

Emperors Children
Black Goddess - Cradle of Filth

awesomeness


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

Emperor's Children Army
Song: Number of the Beast
Band: Iron Maiden

If you know about the god's favored number, slaanesh's number is 6 so this song fits perfectly.

Khorne Army
Song: Killing In The Name
Band: Rage Against The Machine

f***ing good song when you want to kill someone.

Undivided Chaos Army
Song: Waking The Demon
Band: Bullet For My Valentine

Some of the lyrics dont quite fit but i like the song so there you go


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 4, 2008)

what about the dow2 music for spacemarines ... since it almost is for space marines and it sort of potrays what i think of space marines ... sadly i collect necrons


----------



## Hailo-15 (Aug 4, 2008)

Chaos Space Marines Army music
Song: Haunted
Artist: Disturbed

Lyrics fit it quite well check it out!  praise Chaos!


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

My Space Marines
Song: Feuer Frei (Literally translated as 'Fire Free' or as we say it 'Fire at will')
Artist: Rammstein






This song always gives me goosebumps on my arms and images of Space Marines slaughtering their way across a battlezone in my head.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 5, 2008)

Army, CSM venerators of the 142

Song: Apocalypse please
Artist: Muse

Yes, I know.. pussyrock.. but ya gotta love the talent!


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> Song: The Horst Wessel Marching Song
> Artist: ?? the SS Band I suppose
> This is for my racially pure Ubernazis, sorry I mean Ultramarines


And you gave me a hard time?


----------



## TTIO (Sep 5, 2008)

Fits a young Drow army (my take on the Dark Eldar)





, by The Delgados


----------



## UltiLink (Sep 4, 2008)

I would say,
Conquest by the White Stripes.


----------



## Abyss (Jul 18, 2008)

Song - Safety Dance 
Band - Men Without Hats
Army - Dark Angels


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Song: I'm Blue
Artist: Eiffel 69
Army: Ultramarines, Crimson Fists, any blue chapter really 

Song: From out of Nowhere
Artist: Faith No More
Army: Raven Guard, Frost Angels (my custom chapter)


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

For my Blood Angels under Captain Tycho,

Song: Join Me in Death
Artist: HIM

even the title is fitting for the Death Company!


----------



## Emperor's Fang (Feb 28, 2008)

For my custom Chapter, The Emperor's Fangs Id have to go with Metallica's Wherever I May Roam.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Necrons - "The Metal" by Tenacious D, because you can't kill the metal, no, the metal will live on.

Eldar - Something by Evanescence, or some kinda emo music. Whingy gits.

Orks - Any song by Prodigy for a Speed Freeks army.

Tau - Faster Smarter Stronger Better (or whatever it's called)


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 5, 2008)

UltiLink said:


> I would say,
> Conquest by the White Stripes.


Awesome song! You just got to love Jack's awesome ideas! It's an utility song tho.. A song for every army xP


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

For my blood angels, pretty much anything by Disturbed (though Deify would be prefect for Chaos), for the Orks...humm...Finnish folk-metal maybe?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

For Undivided Chaos this





For Tzeench this





For Nurgle this





For Khorne this





And for Slaanesh this


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

...perfect


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

For my crazed Noisemarines, THIS!
Especially from about 2:20 in





Metal isn't the devil's music. HAIL ANGERFIIIIIST!


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

WoRLoKKeD said:


> For my crazed Noisemarines, THIS!
> Especially from about 2:20 in
> 
> Metal isn't the devil's music. HAIL ANGERFIIIIIST!


Thats some good jump music :biggrin:

Now that you brought it up! HAIL HARDSTYLE!

This would be for my future Dark Eldar (UPDATE PLEASE!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

All out assault squad BA-Blood on your hands, Arch enemy
Very tactical, slow moving army-Gallows hymn, Primordial
Dark eldar-Scissor sisters on crack


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

Song- Part of Me
Artist- Linkin Park
Army- Blood Angels ( this song was made for Death Company!)

Song- Memphis Will Be Laid To Waste
Artist- Norma Jean
Army- Tyranids (just listen to this song, and imagine a horde of tyranids crashing down on you )


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Song- Dead Bodies Everywhere
Artist- Korn
Army- Necrons

Song- Waiting to Die
Artist- (hed) PE
Army- (BA)Death company

Song- Sinner
Artist- Drowning Pool
Army- Emperor's Children


----------



## chaos vince (Jun 10, 2008)

alrighty here we go
song-don't fear the reaper
artist-blue oyster cult
119th acacian irregulars(traitor guard)

song-veteran of a thousand pschic wars
artist- blue oyster cult
army-thousand sons

song-unforgiven
artist-metallica
army-black legion

song-raining blood
artist-slayer
army- Bloodstorm legionaire's (world eaters faction)


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

ok. her I go:

Army: Space Marines
Song: Evolution
Artist: Motorhead

Army: Tyranids
Song: Swarm
Artist: At the gates

Army: Thousand Sons
Song: Heaven and Hell
Artist: Black Sabbath


----------



## snuggles (Apr 29, 2008)

song: i get knocked down
artist?
necrons

song: hey hey its majic
artist?
thousand sons

song:mean green
artist:?
orks

song:sickness
artist:disturbed
death gaurd


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Song: Psychosocial
Artist: Slipknot
Army: Barons of Khorne (joke name the "Brazen Dildos")


----------



## devilgaunt (Aug 11, 2008)

Song: Requiem for a dream( I think) 
Artist: Clint Mansell
Army: Necrons

Song: Counting Bodies like sheep to the rythme of the War drums
Artist: A Perfect Circle
Army: Tyranids


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

You know, it's sad, but I made a little list of everything in my iTunes that worked for my armies. There's a fair bit of overlap, but a lot of it works for several armies in the game.

Lions Rampant Space Marines:
-Audi Famam Illius (Theme to Super Smash Bros Brawl)
-Ascenndit Deus (Gregorian Monks)
-Benedictus (Gregorian Monks)
-Brothers in Arms (Gregorian Masters of Chant-- a group that sings pop songs like monks, but aren't monks)
-Dirge for November (Opeth)
-Elysium (John Williams)
-Fields of Hope (Gregorian)
-Hallelujah (Gregorian)
-Hero (Dave Matthews)
-Holding Out For a Hero (Bonnie Tyler. Yes, it's a lame 80's song, but the line "Isn't there a white knight upon a firebrand steed?" Inspired the white armor of the Lions Rampant, and originally gave them the Chapter name White Knights before I realized that wasn't a safe name around here...)
-Knockin' on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
-Organ Voluntary (Gregorian)
-Put Your Lights On (Santana)
-Save a Prayer (Gregorian Masters of Chant)
-Stairway to Heaven (Gregorian Masters of Chant recording)
-Strength and Honor (John Williams)
-The Chosen Ones (Dream Evil)
-The Resurrection (Gregorian)
-The Saints are Coming (U2 and Green Day radio edit)


Adepta Sororitas Order of the Bloody Rose:
-Amazing Grace (Faith Hill recording)
-Ave Maria (Sarah Brightman recording)
-Ave Mundi Spes Maria (Gregorian)
-Down to the River (O Brother Where Art Thou Soundtrack-- what a horrible movie, though...)
-Feels Like Fire (Santana featuring Dido)
-Hallelujah (Gregorian)
-Into the Fire (Thirteen Senses)
-Organ Voluntary (Gregorian)
-Salvation (The Cranberries)
-To the Death of Sin (Nobuo Uematsu)
-The Resurrection (Gregorian)
-The Saints are Coming (U2 and Green Day radio edit)
-Where the Wild Roses Grow (Kylie Minogue & Nick Cave)

Sons of Horus:
-Back in Black (ACDC)
-Bleak (Opeth)
-Hurt (Johnny Cash)
-I Fought the Angels (The Delgados)
-I Fought the Law (And I Won) (Sex Pistols mix)
-Ring of Fire (Johnny Cash)
-Paint it Black (The Rolling Stones)
-Sympathy for the Devil (The Rolling Stones)
-Straight to Hell (Glisli)
-The Chosen Ones (Dream Evil)
-The Four Horsemen (Gregorian Masters of Chant)
-Under the Weeping Moon (Opeth)

Thousand Sons-
-Black Magic Woman (Santana)
-Crumbling of Time (Nobuo Uematsu)
-Devil (Stereophonics)
-The Sound of Silence (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

the only thing i can think of is the song from starship troopers 3: marauder,

it's a good day to die, watch it and you'll understand





of course substitute the word "federation" for "imperium" and it is really the guards theme song.

the music video actually matches a guard vs tyranid battle quite well


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

As a Propaganda song, maybe.

It needs more "Hail the Emperor," though. ;-)


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

For my Space Marines
Song title: Here Comes the BOOM
Artist: POD


----------



## Dwarfy2k (Aug 17, 2008)

For my Chaos Army I would have to go with "Libera from Hell" by Iwasaki Tarou and for Space Marines I would definitly pick "It's the end of the World as we know it" by REM


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Slaanesh-Beautiful people by Marylin Manson..... It's strangely suitable.....


----------



## The Thunder Ravens (Jul 7, 2008)

personally mine would be rage against the machine, killing in the name of. coz space marines kill in the name of the emperor, the imperium and their primarch. 

"FOR THE EMPEROR AND STARCROSS KILL THEM ALL THESE ABOMINATIONS WE WILL NOT SUFFER TO LIVE"

Thunder ravens won 16, drawn 2, lost 0


----------



## Centurian (May 25, 2008)

Song:<Back in Black >
Artist:<ACDC>
For my Black legion 

Song:<Pleasure Slave >
Artist:<ManoWar>
My Slaanesh War band 

Song:<Defender>
Artist:<ManoWar>
My Sons of Ares Space Marines


----------



## youth (Jul 22, 2008)

For my praetorians
Men Of Harlech


----------



## viesis (Sep 17, 2008)

I would rather think of an album than single song.
It would be Epica - Consign to Oblivion

Listening to this album I allways imagine space marines fighting some battle of far future whe is only war.


----------



## youth (Jul 22, 2008)

Praetorians
Men Of Harlech:victory:


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

Artist Flyleaf
1 Song Cassie
2 Song Im so sick
Album Flyleaf
seems to fit a witchhunters army


----------



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

Song: Eye of the Storm
Artist: Bullet for my Valentine
Army: CSM

Song: Waking the Demon
Artist: Bullet for my Valentine
Army: Chaos Daemons

that's all for now, but i'll think of more


----------



## wd6669 (Feb 27, 2008)

deathguard- sickness/disturbed
emperors children- dope show/ maryln manson
grey knights - parabola/tool

We barely remember who or what came before this precious moment,
We are choosing to be here right now. Hold on, stay inside
This holy reality, this holy experience.
Choosing to be here in

This body. This body holding me. Be my reminder here that I am not alone in
This body, this body holding me, feeling eternal
All this pain is an illusion.

Alive, I

In this holy reality, in this holy experience. Choosing to be here in

This body. This body holding me. Be my reminder here that I am not alone in
This body, this body holding me, feeling eternal
All this pain is an illusion.

Twirling round with this familiar parable.
Spinning, weaving round each new experience.
Recognize this as a holy gift and celebrate this chance to be alive and breathing.

This body holding me reminds me of my own mortality.
Embrace this moment. Remember. we are eternal.
all this pain is an illusion.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

My not be appropriate for my army except at 2:50 (video)

Song: The Reaping/No World for Tomorrow 
Artist: Coheed & Cambria
Army: 35th (sept) Pacification and Annexation Cadre (Mech Tau)

video:


----------



## Dwarfy2k (Aug 17, 2008)

I thought of the perfect Imperial Guard Song

Gary Moore & Phil Lynott- Out in the Fields


----------



## Wreska (Aug 16, 2008)

For Black Templar I like killing in the name of but another good one for space marines
Artist: Blind Guardian
Song: Punishment Divine

Witness my last breath
I do not regret
A word I've said
The strong will survive
The weak must die

or

Well we all know there's no other side
It's good and evil
I know right between, there's no borderline
This is the punishment divine

Fits quite well for Templars at least^^


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Song: Welcome to the Jungle
Artist: Guns and Roses

This seems kinda fitting for my Slaaneshi army


----------



## Plague Champion (Sep 22, 2008)

Song: I will survive
Artist: Gloria Gaynor
Army: Death Guard


----------



## widowmaker47 (Sep 22, 2008)

Song:The Night
Artististurbed
Army:Legion of the Damned crosed with Dark Angels, basically robed Legion of the Damned


----------



## MR.snugglekinz (Aug 15, 2008)

song: mein hurz brennt
artist: Rammstein
armyrks


song: do you like waffles?
artist: gutter mouth
army: space marine's


----------



## The Medic (Jan 25, 2008)

Song: I wont back down
Artist: Johnny Cash
Army: IG (Iax 3rd Militia)


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

SM-
Song:Indestructible
Artististurbed

CSM-
Song:Follow the Reaper
Artist:Children of Bodom


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

blood for the blood god
sabat
ummmmmmmm khorne maybe..:biggrin:

holy diver
dio/killswitch engage
deamonhunters

drive boy shooting
GZR
orks

crush em
megadeth
IG armoured company

war ensemble
slayer
IG


----------



## dakka on you (Aug 25, 2008)

song: Volt
artist: Dj Zany

i c tau as a techno type race


----------



## Shattuck (Sep 22, 2008)

Song: The Warning
Artist: Nine Inch Nails
Army: Necrons


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

Song: Robot Rock
Artist: Daft funk
For my necrons


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Song: It's Not My Time//A Thousand Fists
Artist: 3 Doors Down//Disturbed 
Army: Space Marines - Imperial Fists


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

Song: Fat bottomed girls
Artist: queen
this is for SoB


----------



## itie101 (Sep 30, 2008)

Farseer No3- what a f***ing sweet song, 

The ants go marching - my IG


----------



## zahariel (Feb 28, 2008)

let the bodies hit the floor 
drowning pool for chaos
in the end 
linkin park for dark angels or space wolves
or the imperial march from star wars when i am advancing on the enemy


----------



## Brother Hunter (Oct 15, 2008)

Song: One by one
Band: Alter Bridge
Army: any space marine


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

my sig says it all.


----------



## Brother Hunter (Oct 15, 2008)

oh i thought of another one

Kill Tomorrow
by mushroomhead for Lord General Militants lol:fuck:


----------



## Lioneljohnson510 (May 28, 2008)

This Is Absuliton By Killswitch Engage For my pre heresy emperors children


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

i dotn really like the song but technologic would do it, by daft punk


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

Artist: dr dre feat cosby
song : ?? pokemon?

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=kl7pA6v1Dqw


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Song: I Stand Alone
Artist: Godsmack
Army: My Scorpion Knights space marine chapter
well, they are the only force holding down a system trapped in a warp bubble so Tzentch can have his forces play with/train against Imperium forces... so it makes sense really... :shok:


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

My inquisition's song is HAND OF DOOM by manowar, My imperial guards song is THE TROOPER by iron maiden. UP THE IRONS


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

Here i stand by Madina Lake for my ultramarines/ terminators
AND HELL YEAH IM A SENIOR MEMBER YEYNESS LOLOLOLOL!
*im cool*


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

Song:The Trooper
Artist:Iron Maiden
Army:Necrons





Pure Necron/Ironmaiden harmony...

UP THE IRON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

This is not for my army, but fits more for my Librarian in Terminator armor and 5 terminators squad.

Song: Imperial March (also known as Darth Vader's Theme)(from Star Wars)
Composer- John Williams


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

The March of Cambreath for my Imperial Guard Cadians

Not sure who the artist is


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Song: Inside The Fire
Band: Disturbed
Army: Necrons
P.S. if anyone wants a SM or CSM song then look for Hands of doom (CSM), Call To Arms (SM) Both by Manowar
DarknessWithin


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

song:Fuel or Enter Sandman
artist: Metallica
army: Imperial Guard


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

Army : Tyranids
Song : The Arrival of Satans Empire *note: I am not satanic in any way/shape/form*
Artist : Dark Funeral 

and my other army 

Army : Iron Warriors
Song : The Eternal Glory of War
Artist : Destroyer 666


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

army :slaneesh marines 
song :any way you want it
artist:rise against (i know they didnt do it origonally but i like it better

army: imperial guard
song: imperial march
artist: unknown


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Army: SM
Song: The Prophecy
Artist: Dream Evil
Album: Dragon Slayer

Army: Chaos Space Marines
Song: Treacherous Gods
Arist: Ensiferum


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Chaos Thousand Sons:
Name - Stronger
Artist - Kanye West





Chaos DeathGuard:
Name - Duality
Artist - Slipknot





Orks:
Name - Before I Forget
Artist - Slipknot





Necrons:
Name - Get Up
Artist - 50Cent


----------



## War_pig18 (Jan 6, 2009)

World Eater said:


> Hail,
> 
> song: Klendathu Drop
> artist: Basil Poledouris (from the Starship troopers soundtrack)
> ...


Bolt throwers the stuff man!!!!!Jamming realms while painting my trader legion....BTW GW's actually mentioned on their site,in their biography.......I think they're just hardcore fans.



Any Nurgle army:WTPM/Psycoholic Slag by White Zombie

Orks:Foot to the Throat:Lamb of God

Dark Angelsark Bodies by Fear Factory

And my Black Legion and my Renegade Guard:SDMF by Black Label Society


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Killing in the name
Rage against the machine

My Chaos Marines are recent Renegades, well about 600yrs old and they betrayed the Imperium mostly because their Leader was fed up of towing the Chapter/Imperial ideals. Thus the lyrics and the anger of the song in general just fit them nicely.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Army: 11th Legion
Music: Indestructible
Artist: Disturbed.

This suits my chapter master more though. Or Marneus Calgar


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

This is for my IG army (Laurentix PDF / Laurentix Airbourne Assult Legion)

What ive done - Linkin Park

-or-

Blow me away - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

Song: O Fortuna from Carmina Burana
Composer: Karl Orff

For my Blood Lions Space Marines.


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG (Dec 5, 2007)

glorous 11th legion!

five finger death punch
Death before dishonor 
bitches!

there can be only one 11th legion!

and for the Metapopalean 1st grand army(IG)

droid
god of anger


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

song:numb
artist:lincoln park
army:emperors children
basicaly becouse they are numb to all but the most extreem stimuli


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

Wreska said:


> For Black Templar I like killing in the name of
> how, rage againt the machine?(machines in 40k are holy)
> "I wont do what u told me"...hmm the inquisition will like that!
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

War_pig18 said:


> Bolt throwers the stuff man!!!!!Jamming realms while painting my trader legion....BTW GW's actually mentioned on their site,in their biography.......I think they're just hardcore fans.


Bolt Thrower were originally signed to Warhammer Records (it did exist, I'm not making this up). I remember there was a Bolt Thrower flexi-disc (ask you parents) attached to White Dwarf (I think it was around issue 95,96).*

As for Music to go with my army I think :
"Age of Panic" by Senser 
for my Khorne Berzerkers

"My name is crash. Sidewinding, I flash like a burning flare - don't look away 'cause I'm already in there, I've been there - wherever you stare. I've been there longer than you care to remember. Buried deep inside you, now you must step to accept all the past behind you. Pain breeding pain and it's back again, only the scars in your brain remain so you look for a vent, you consent to escape what's gone and now I'm on. From the nipple to the needle to the bottle and you're never satisfied, for these crimes you must be tried. You can't hide 'cause I am reality your birthright is a world of insanity. Disconnected legacy and you will never see an end to the global savagery. Continuing to feed your desire for more but deep down you know the truth you'll never find what you're looking for - It's gone and you can't buy it back. And now your senses are under attack. So you act automatic and turn to the frantic nation of addicts. Reduced to the manic, false erratic solemn doped up slaves and servants of greed because you were born into the age of panic.

Now I'm going all city with the master plan. I'm faster man and I'm about to tell just who I am. I am the reality you can't escape, the visions recorded on disk and tape. The rape, the horror, the shame so familiar. My words fill you with dread and then kill you dead. Stone cold in your stride, I fill a hole in your soul around fifty miles wide. I'm the contradiction each time you speak. I keep you weakened, get down at your feet. I am the part that you can never reconcile. You're right here but you're living in exile. Walking in cities of stone, the shadows groan, thousands of people but you're all alone in your own little zone, like a drone working in hives all your lives bowing down to the throne. The overlords made in your own image, anaesthetised you in the global village, now you're finished, dependent lost in a maze, you're dazed as you stare at the glowing blaze, erased. Your future pulses in a computer. I am you - now how'd that suit ya? Inherited chaos now instilled as I willed and now I just wait for the kill as they're born into the age of panic."

*Honestly I am really not making this up.


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

song: wait and bleed
Artist: slipknot
this is for my army of khorne berzerkers and Kharn.


----------



## WarbossCrunk (Aug 31, 2008)

Being an Old gamer who has had many many armies I'll give the ones I always felt best represented them. I don't have many of these anymore, but they still live on in my heart.

Eldar Harlequin army (Rogue trader to Early 2nd Ed)
Song: Kashmir
Artist: Led Zeppelin
The slow melodic progression and sweeping instrumentals add to seemingly otherworldiness of the song and the line about being a traveller in both time and space add perfect elements to eldar.

Blood Angels (2nd Ed)
Song: Reign in Blood
Artist: Slayer

Space Wolves (2nd to 3rd Ed)
Song: Oden's Ride over Nordland/Fine Day to Die
Artist: Bathory
The Idea of a noble death seems to fit mt with the space wolves best

Sisters of Battle
Song: Burn the Witches
Artist: Marilyn Manson
An obvious choice here, and one that's so fun to scream along to while burning heretics

Tau (3rd to 4rth Ed)
Song: Mandatory Suicide
Artist: Slayer
The descriptions of firefights always strikes me as being sorta tau-like

Emperor's Children (3rd Ed)
Song: 120 Days
Artist: Genitorturers
Or really anything by them fits the whole Slaaneshi bit rather well.

Death Guard (3rd Ed to 4th Ed)
Song: Plague Bearer
Artist: Bolt Thrower
Well, duh, its obvious

For My Orks (3rd Ed briefly and again in the Present)
Song: Deathpod falls from the Sky
Artist: GWAR
"We were born in Space Slaughtering race after race..." Kinda says it all

My new Cthulhu inspired Chaos army
Song: Cthulhu Dawn
Artist: Cradle of Filth


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

Best soundtrack for my armies:

ARMAGEDDON PROJECT

An Industrial-Hardcore act from Italy, but very famous in the Netherlands.

all their records are great:

"where angels fear to fly"
"church of pentagram"
"chosen riders of doom"
"righteous infliction of retribution"
"The punishment due"
"Blessed by Kaos"
"Far beyond the triumphants"

Their music is best described as;
Should the world really come to an end, this music would make a great soundtrack while it's happening!


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

heh, lots of Metal lovers out there. doesnt surprise me. i personally think Metal musik goes better with it. cant say why, but hey, thats my take on it.:mrgreen:

*disclaimer : i do not mean to bash anyone for any possible reasons. DONT HURT ME!!!.*


----------



## WarbossCrunk (Aug 31, 2008)

well, of course metal goes better with warhammer 40k, especially death metal, which has always taken its influences lyrically from horror movies, occultism, war, destruction disease and facism... all of which are themes running through 40k. And the aggressive sound of the music helps too. Aside from the songs I listed, there are several bands whose work is usually the best to listen to while playing and painting. Of course you have to start the list with D'Rock and Bolt Thrower, 2 bands who were initally signed to Games Workshop's failed (or maybe just abandonned) record label. Slayer, Cradle of Filth, White Zombie, Nuclear Assault, Pantera, Sepultura, Death, Dimmu Borgir, Bathory, and certain songs by Megadeth and Metallica (primarily from the Cliff Burton era, though "And Justice for All..." has some good 40k type songs) deserve places of honor in the list as well. Unfortunately, much of the NuMetal has turned too inward, focusing more on the writer's own emotions to be of much use, though certain artists like Slipknot, Marilyn Manson and Disturbed come close on some songs. Certain bands seem to work better for certain armies, Genitorturers work great for Slaanesh. GWAR has some songs that work really good for Orks or Chaos. 

Funny story, according to Hunter Jackson, who played Techno Destructo and Scroda Moon at GWAR concerts and was the primary artist behind GWAR's Slavepit funnies, GWAR was at a Con with Andy Chambers from GW and Andy claimed that the term Waaagh! was actually inspired by Adrian Wood's yelling GWAR during many of his early battles.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

GWAR!!!!! 

And then some Sublime in between games. Smoke break :mrgreen:


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

unoriginal but it fits well 
Song: Blow Me Away
Artist: Breaking Benjamin
For: The Blood Mongers of I'van de Croix
The most stubborn and arrogant astartes in the universe xD


----------



## Deathguard (Dec 17, 2007)

For my Tau:

Song: *Trombe!*
Artist: I have no idea. It's from the Super Robot Taisen Original Generation series.
The "Original GenerationS" one is best.







[ I model and paint my battlesuits to represent various mech from that series. I have an Alteisen and I'm going to be working on the above-shown Trombe and a Mass-Produced Huckebine. I dream of a Daizengar suit. ]

For my Blood Angels:

Song: *Ghost Division*
Artist: Sabaton

Replace "tanks" with any BA-relevant term in the lyrics.
What characterises the mighty army of immortal super-warriors more than "Always ahead! Fed by your dread!"?


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Having picked up another army (and a half), I've got a couple more.


For the Battle Sisters of the Convent of Our Lady of Vengeance-

Song:Over the Hills and Far Away
Artistamn near any Regimental band.


For the Private Army of Witch Hunter Inquisitor Lord Vladimir Sheremtev-

Song: The Regulator
Artist: Clutch

"Come with me and walk the longest mile."


and in Fantasy, for my Tzeentchian Chaos Horde

Song: Master of Light
Artist: Monster Magnet

"I can shake now and I can show
I can go where no one else goes
Check your head now and hold on tight
It's surfin' time with the master of light"


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Any Inquisitorial Army - Welcome to Jamrock; Damian Marley
"In the streets, they call it Murder"

My Architects of Malice, after numerous Drive by Shootings and 'Hit's', I've decided it's got to be either "X Gon' Give It to Ya", or "Church for Thugs"

Mother Fucking Stats are fucking... Dead...
It ain't whatchoo heard...
It's what you hearin'
X Gon' Give To Ya
Fuck waiting for you, 
you gotta get it yaself.

Actually. Thinking about it, it has no real relevance. But I like the song. And my Chapter Master's Black. So yeah, that's good.


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

I lose a lot so my theme song would probrably be a wet fart in the bath....


----------



## Godstud (Jan 22, 2009)

Song: Hand of Doom
Artist: Manowar
Army: Ultramarines

*Hand of Doom*
_Hands of doom are reaching out to crush all infidels who stray
Time to know the pain, no time to run within
And these hands you see before you will end the light of day
Your ashes will be cast into the wind
Your blood's upon the soil, your body fed to wolves
Not one of you will be left alive
Hear the sound pounding and the army of the night
By the hammer of Thor you now shall die

Tonight we strike, there is thunder in the sky
Together we'll fight, some of us will die
But they'll always remember that we made a stand
And many will die by my hand

High atop the mountain, with hammers in the wind
Lusting for blood and death again
In a flash of lightning strike now the house of death invites you
Body and soul to come within
I see the fear you have inside, you can run but never hide
I will hunt you down and tear you limb from limb
Nothing shall remain, not your memory, your name
It will be as though you never ever lived _

Kickass lyrics!!!

It used to be _Tenderness_ by General Public but I didn't think it gave off the right vibe.


----------



## LOKI_DE (Dec 30, 2008)

Dark eldar 

Artist : Infected mushroom

Song : becoming insane

fast tune very fitting to dark eldar, and it fits because dark eldar are insane LOL!!


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

Army: DKOK
Music: through the fire ad the flames
Artist: dragon force
due to nukes that went off on krieg

Army: SM (my own chaptor)
Music: operation ground and pound
Artist:dragon force
lots of drop pods lol


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Song: Pain
Artist: Hollywood Undead
Army: Ultramarines Army

Song: My Black Dahlia
Artist: Hollywood Undead
Army: Dark Reavers (Still under construction)


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Song: Jake's Theme (Advanced Wars: Dual Strike)
Artist: Yoshito Hirano
Army: Tau Empire

Song: C&C Red Alert 3: Main menu (Soviet March) 
Artist: James Hannigan 
Army: Vostroyan Imperial Guard 







Song: Divinity 1 (Finial Fantasy 7: Advent Children)
Artist: Nobuo Uematsu
Army: Black Templars


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

song:redemption
artist:gackt
armu:grey knighs


----------



## death-avenged (Feb 17, 2009)

song over and under
artist egypt central

for my sm chapter as they face down each challenge


----------



## BroodingLord (Feb 17, 2009)

Definatly 

Song: War

Artist: Sick puppies

For: Tyranids mostly but works for any battle


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Well Im going to be completely unoriginal (and probably horrendously unfashionable these days) and choose some D-Rok.

For my just starting emperors children army:-

D-Rok: Welcome to my world, here come the noise marines. Yes I actually liked the old school guitar weapon noise marines as well... "When I was young" Heavy metal was the default music of choice for 90% of the GW crowd

For my eldest sons Dark Angels:-

D-Rok: Get out of my way - It was the intro track and perfectly suited to the old space hulk PC game. I was forever cursing my termies for being in the wrong order in narrow passages 

Stealers Kiss, again Space hulk - which was all deathwing vs genestealers. That game and the music also inspired my long standing fascination with lightening claw equipped terminators...


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

song: ride of the valkyries 
artist: Richard Wagner
Army: Cadian 16th strike force "Screaming devils" (stormtroopers in valkyries)


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Song: Lonely Day
Artist: System of a Down
Army: Any Space Marine Army facing a horde of tyranids


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Army: Eldar
Song: River Dance
Dunno artist. 

Army: Space Marines
Song: Bullet with your Name on it
Artist: Nonpoint

Army: Grey Knights
Song: Ballad of the Green Barret
Artist: Can remember right now


----------



## Mute Orphan (Feb 3, 2009)

song: Kobold Lair
artist: Wisp/Denizen 
army: dark eldar

I can just feel the fear creeping up in the intro, then the marching, then the dark lance synthesizers cut through the air, and then they descend into the hell of my Archon charging on the first turn, and then the wise ones who fled are cut down all hither-nither like, and then the sound of dark eldar clubbin to the phat beats slowly reverbs out...


----------



## Warboss_Bork (Feb 13, 2009)

If my ORKS:mrgreen: had a song i'm pretty sure it would be raining blood by: slayer and i'm pretty sure that my sisters would have womenizer by: britany spears. And of course my necron army would have zombie nation by:kentcrat (best tenchno song ever!) :shok::shok::shok::shok::shok:


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

Song:Back In Black
Artist:AC/DC
OR
Song:Clenching The Fists Of Dissent
Artist:Machine Head
Army:Black Templars

Song:Iron Man
Artist:Black Sabbath
OR
Songecadence
Artististurbed
Army:Iron Warriors

Song:Unholy Confessions
Artist:Avenged Sevenfold
OR
Song:All Guns Blazing
Artist:Judas Priest
Army:Ulthwe


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

This could represenyt anything

It's from star wars phantom menace


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

song: Boy brushed red, living in black and white
artist: underoath
army: tyranids surrounding any army


----------



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

army: heresy Thousand sons ( during the heresy just as they turn evil)\
song: What I've Done 
Artist: Linkin Park

Army Pre-Heresy Blood Angels
Song: Welcome to the Jungle
Artist: Guns an' Roses


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Khorne/Nurgle CSM
Song: Inside the Fire
Artist: Disturbed
OR
Song: Sworn
Artist: Trivium

Space Marines
Song: Indestructible
Arist: Disturbed
Or
Song: The chosen ones
Artist: Dream evil


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

Song: Indesructable
Artist: Disturbed
Army: for my Dark Angels

just because they are awesome


----------



## Fugital357 (Jan 19, 2009)

Indestructible by Disturbed for my SM, and anything by Skinny Puppy for my 'nids.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

This for my noise marine army, the song fits perfectly imho, because noise marines were basicaly created by Beqa Kamynska, who was a pretty dark dj when she got corrupted by slaanesh;D


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

For My Eldar: 



 and/or: 



For My Chaos: 



 and/or:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Song: The chosen ones.
Artist: Dream Evil.

March my pride Guardsmen, you are the chosen ones. ;D


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Necrooooooooo.....The dead walks again.

Oh well, might just as well join in on the fun.

Army: Dark Eldar
Song: Ich tu dir weh (I hurt you)
Artist: Rammstein





Army: Chaos Daemons
Song: Not so sure yet. But it's a toss up between Depths of Hell or The Coming Curse.
Artist: Both are by Iced Earth


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

This is a tough one...
Mors Prinicpum Est: The Lust Called Knowledge
Thousand Sons

AT THE GATES: Slaughter of the Soul
Darius's Dammed (my super duper legion!)


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Army: Imperial Guard

Disposable Heroes by Metallica




Screem Aim Fire! by Bullet for My Valetine


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

song: decadence
artist: disturbed or 
life of luxury by korn
slaanesh renegade marines

song: wait and bleed 
artist: slipknot
khorne renegade marines and IF


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

song: We will rise
artist: Arch Enemy
army: Dark angels

song: Whispers
artist: Usun
army: Daemonhunters
or
song: Get the hell out of my way
Artist: Krypteria
Army: Daemonhunters


----------



## Tuck3r (Apr 9, 2010)

<song> Seven Nation Army
<artist> White Stripes
<army> Blood Angels

<song>I can't Decide
<artist> SCissor Sisters
<army> Dark Eldar


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Paint it black
by the rolling stones, for my IG vets in there valks


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Song: Boulevard of Broken Dreams
Artist: Greenday
Army: My lonely miserable Necron Lord.

Song: In the End
Artist: Linkin Park
Army: My illuminated Eldar Farseer.

Song: Fear of the Dark
Artist: Iron Maiden
Army: My shadowborne Night Lords. :biggrin:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Song: Surfing Bird
Artist: The Trashmen
Army: Kroot Mercs

Song: Highway to Hell
Artist: AC/DC?
Army: Speed Freeks

Song: Burn Baby Burn
Artist: ???
Army: Witch Hunters

Song: Lord of the Dance
Artist: It's a Hymn! They don't have artists!
Army: Harlequins/Slaanesh Daemons (Masque, I'm looking at *you!*)

Song: Tainted Love
Artist: Marilyn Manson
Army: Dark Eldar

Song: Flight of the Valkyries
Artist: Wagner
Army: IG Air Cavalry

Song: Attack of the 60ft Lesbian Octopus
Artist: Does it offend you Yeah?
Army: Daemons (Go Tzeentch)

Song: The Fight Song
Artist: Marlilyn Manson
Army: World Eaters

Midnight


----------



## dragonianwolf (Jun 7, 2010)

song: the beer song 
artist: adam sandler
army: NECRONS


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

dragonianwolf said:


> song: the beer song
> artist: adam sandler
> army: NECRONS


I would have used that song for Spacewolves


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

song: Raining Blood
Band: Slayer

^^Blood Angels^^


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Bullet for my valentine - screm aim fire. For the DKoK


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

My "Crimson Spartans" would be using this as there battle music


----------



## Kontempt (Dec 1, 2009)

Song: Redemption...Is a Cold Body
Band: Hell Within

Perfect for the Dark Angels...No Redemption untill the Fallen are all cold in the ground.


----------



## LordRaith (Jun 8, 2010)

Song: Sacrifice for the Slaughtergod
Artist: Skeletonwitch
Army: Chaos Marines (Berzerker heavy)


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Song - No More Sorrow
Artitst - Linkin Park

Would fit right into an imperial guard veteran force. Killing without mercy!

Skar


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Even though I don't run chaos(I plan on making a chaos army later on) this would be a good one for them. With the exception of the line "for the very first time" Just pretend that line isnt there
Song: I feel so Alive
Artist: Puddle of Mud


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> Song: Ten Thousand Fists
> Artist: Disturbed
> 
> Any Pre-heresy army
> ...



Nah, gotta go with INDESTRUCTABLE by disturbed for any Space Marine.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

(OK i know im gonna be laughed off this forum for this)

Slaanesh Daemon Army
Bad Romance
Lady Gaga

Sisters of Battle
God Save Us 
Ill Nino


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

Obvious comment is obvious

Ultramarines

I'm blue *da be dee*
Eiffel 65

--------------------

Because they are A. ragey B. Elitist and have better and older stuff then everything else

Blood Angels

Cigaro
System of a Down.

-------------------

Death Corps of Krieg

Imperial March
Star Wars


----------



## Tel Asra Nejoar (Mar 16, 2010)

my sisters get the nightwish treatment, cos as much as id love to use RAtM, they are after all anti-establishmentarian, and anti-totalitarian government, well, anti any government, so are suited more to chaos i guess...(shame on you guys for forgetting). my missus plays korplikaani and bathory for my stunties. though i tell her not to. when i get my chaos kill team sorted, theyll roll to wave of mutilation by the pixies


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

For the irony:
Any way you want it - Journey.....
..............................................
...I play Ordo Malleus.

In all seriousness, Famous last words - My chemical romance.


----------



## Lust God Flunky (Apr 13, 2010)

My Noise Marines and Slaaneshi Demon Prince:
"The ABCs of Kinky Sex" by The Lords of Acid


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Tower of Strength
The Mission

for my Raven Guard

wolf moon
Type O Negative (RIP Pete)

Space Wolves or Lunar Wolves take your pick


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Space Wolves=Amon Amarth
Iron Hands=Fear Factory
Thousand Sons=Behemoth/Nile
Wolrd Eaters=Cannibal Corpse
Death Guard=Death
Imperial Fists=Five Finger Death Punch
Word Bearers=Slayer
Emperor's Children=Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## dedredhed (Jun 22, 2010)

Hmm...

Whom the bell tolls-Blood angels 

Metallica (who else)


----------



## dedredhed (Jun 22, 2010)

Abomination said:


> Song: The Chosen Ones
> Artist: Dream Evil
> 
> This is the song that sums up Space Marines for me. It's pretty much an accurate description of them and the killing for honor is pretty much how the Ultramarines operate (I am aware they also kill for survival & the emperor ofc).


I think that more less is descriptive of black templars


----------

